# Irene in my tranny



## afarfalla (Jul 18, 2011)

my 03 Golf, 4 speed, O1M transmission took on some salt water from the storm, just now getting around to addressing it, tranny fluid is milky, I tried filling and dumping 4 times and its still contaminated, is there a TC drain plug? otherwise I need to flush it, anyone know a good service station in the trenton NJ area, hate to give my money to the Stealer


----------



## p1bump (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm afraid there is no tq drain plug to speak of on any vehicle, at least I've never heard of one on a tq. Not to say that it doesn't exist, but in my 20 years of working on stuff from all over haven't I seen one. 

The best chance you have to return to good it so keep doing the fluid changes you have been doing, unless the 01M has cooler lines or some other external ports that can be connected to flush it. Maybe someone could chime in on that last note... 

If there are no external connections to "flush" the thing then continue what you have been doing. 

As you already know, a simple (to some) algebraic equation would show you that no matter what you did, changing 3 or 4 liters/quarts of reported 5.7 would constantly leave some of the old in the system. Add to that the fact that oil is separate from the water and it may take more appts with your transmission than you would care to take to get the majority of it back to good. 

Don't forget to put your transmission into gear to make sure there is at least an attempt to churn up all the fluid in the converter. good luck and let us know how you do!


----------

